# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Ε4 σε διάδρομο γυμναστικής

## IXOR

καλο απόγευμα στην ομάδα ,,Το πρόβλημα μου είναι σε ενα διάδρομο γυμναστικής μετα απο ακινησία μου βγάζει Ε4 μετα το μηδενισμο του χρόνου εκκίνησης για να ξεκινήσει. Την καρτα την πήγα στην Νίκαια για ελενχο στον Κ.... ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ τα μοτέρ δεν έχουν πρόβλημα το Ε4 συνεχίζει . νομίζω οτι τοΕ4 ειναι το μοτέρ ανύψωσης του διαδρόμου Ο διάδρομος ειναι BODY POWER BP20 H καρτα ειναι αυτή της φωτογραφίαςDSC_0231.jpg

----------


## pliktras

Ε4 ειναι η κλίση.Δοκίμασε να το βάλεις στην πρίζα και να πατήσεις το κουμπάκι της πλακέτας να δούμε αν θα βρεί μόνος του σωστή θέση ο διάδρομος. Κανονικά χρειάζεσαι τεχνικό στο χώρο σου.

----------


## IXOR

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια αλλά και χωρίς να είναι συνδεδεμένο το μοτέρ το βάζει το Ε4

----------


## pliktras

To μοτέρ κλισης σε πάρα πολλές πλακέτες διαδρόμων είναι απαραίτητο να είναι απάνω και σωστά συνδεδεμένα όλα, γιατί μέσω του ποτενσιομέτρου(το οποίο βλέπω ο αντίστοιχος κοννέκτορας  που εχω σημαδέψει, είναι χωρίς το κέλυφος) πρέπει να είναι σωστά συνδεδεμένα αλλιώς δεν ξεκινάει αν δεν καλιμπραριστεί.

Εκεί στο κοννεκτοράκι που έχω κυκλώσει incl. sensor InkedDSC_0231_LI.jpg πρέπει να συνδεθεί σωστά το ποτενσιόμετρο του μοτέρ κλίσης, αλλιώς διαβάζει λάθος αντίσταση.

----------

mikemtb73 (07-06-21)

----------


## IXOR

Δυστυχώς όλα είναι ΟΚ το μοτέρ είναι αυτό της φωτογραφίαςDSC_0437.jpg

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα.Αν όλα είναι οκ και σωστά τοποθετημένο το ποτενσιόμετρο επάνω στην πλακέτα, τότε δοκίμασε να πατήσεις το κουμπάκι της πλακέτα το οποίο θα κάνει reset, αν και πάλι δε γίνει τίποτα θα πρέπει να ψαχτείς με την καλωδίωση(κονσόλας-πλακέτας)

----------


## IXOR

Christos ευχαριστώ που ασχολείστε με το πρόβλημα μου Θα  δω  την καλωδίωση και τα λέμε.

----------


## george89

καλησπερα και απο μενα το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο το Ε4 δεν το βγαζει απο κλιση αλλα απο προβλημα στην πλακετα. Θελει επισκευη η πλακετα σας !

----------


## pliktras

Σωστός ο Γιώργος! Γιατί και γω τώρα που το λέει, παίζει να είναι όντως η πλακέτα στο κύκλωμα που διαβάζει την τάση, ο επεξεργαστής. Απλά εκεί που την πήγες στον Κ.... στη Νίκαια την έκανε δοκιμή ή την πήγες μόνη της χωρίς κονσόλα; Γιατί επι της ουσίας, αυτό που σου  είπε είναι ότι, δεν έχει θέμα η πλακέτα.

----------


## IXOR

καλημέρα  παιδιά  στην  Νίκαια τα πήγα *όλα* πλακέτα που επισκευαστικε   , αλλά   όταν την τοποθέτησα έκανε το ιδιο πρόβλημα (ε4) πήγα κονσόλα  καλωδίωση και την πλακέτα  αλλά δεν εγινε  κατι. ίσως ο επεξεργαστής που  λες .δεν ξερω τι να κανω, σας ακούω και περιμένω

----------


## george89

αν δεν ειχει πειραξει παρα πολλα πραγματα επανω στην πλακετα αυτο που λεμε να την γαργαλισε και να εκανε διαφορες δοκιμες ισως να περνει ακομα επισκευη !

----------


## IXOR

ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΡΙΞΗΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ  στην πλακέτα?

----------


## george89

σου εχω στειλε προσωπικο μηνυμα !

----------


## IXOR

δεν βλεπω μηνυμα το mail ειναι gnikitasgr@gmail.com

----------

